# Best beginner indoor tortoise



## Corinthia (Sep 21, 2009)

As of right now I live in an apartment and will not be able to build an outdoor enclosure until we get our own house in (hopefully) 2 years. What would be the best tortoise that can live indoors, in a large box enclosure, that's cheap-ish ($100 to $200), and easy enough for a beginner.

If you read my introduction, I mentioned that I have 3 cats. But no worries, I have an extra bedroom for the reptile guys just so the kitties don't get too close.


----------



## terryo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Corinthia...This is my first Tortoise and it is a Cherry Head Redfoot. It shouldn't get too big, and it can't hibernate. I have it in a planted vivarium because it needs a hot of humidity. In the beginning I tried everything to keep up the humidity and finally decided on a 75 gal aquarium tank. I put a lot of plants in....heat emitter on one side and a long tube 5.0 on the other side. All I do is water the plants twice a week, and mist just the plants a few times a week and now the humidity is fine. I don't have to change the substrate at all ......really twice a year with just quick clean ups...poop..etc. He is very easy to take care of, once I got the temp. and humidity right. I don't know about any other torts...just the Redfoot. If you look at Craigs list in your town, you will find lots of cheap tanks for sale...then all you need is the heat emitter and light fixture.....some plants and substrate.


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2009)

Box turtle or a russian


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 21, 2009)

Hermanns!! They are quite the characters. Very interactive even as hatchlings.


----------



## stells (Sep 22, 2009)

Why not do all the research you can over the next couple of years until you can provide an outside enclosure... my personal opinion is that no tortoise should be indoors all year round... they do thrive outside... esp med species...


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Sep 22, 2009)

We have a Russian Tortoise and in the same conditions you are. Have a condo and can not build an out door enclosure. We need to keep the humidity down so we use a de-humidifier.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL!!! Ask several different people and you'll get several different responses!!

Its going to be up to you to do the research on all of them and see which type of tortoise fits into your lifestyle!

For a tortoise that has to be kept indoors, my personal choice is the redfoot. Its a medium sized tortoise that doesn't require too much UV, so the lighting isn't a big issue.

Yvonne


----------



## myravolody (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi
The Mediterranean species (Russian, Greek and Hermann's) are a good option for your situation. They are hardy and remain a reasonable size as adults, less then 10 inches shell length. You might also consider a redfoot which are more tropical and get a little bit bigger (about 10 - 13 inches) then the Mediterraneans. Box turtles are another good choice. They are a land based turtle that closely resemble tortoises with an average adult size of 4 to 6 inches as adults. Their diet is more heavily carnivorous then tortoises so earthworms and other feeder insects would be needed. If you will not be able to house it outdoors year round then definitely avoid getting a sulcata!


----------



## samstar (Oct 13, 2009)

I got my first tortoises last week. 2 stars and they dont get big at all. I feed them once a day, clean up the astroturf once every 2-3 days and soak them in shallow water every day or every other day. Also stars dont get big at all and make good indoor tortoise pets.


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2009)

there is a link on the home page... the first (rough) version of the tortoise vet list is up!


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 15, 2009)

Here in the UK, we only sell:
Hermann
Horsefield
Redfoot
Star
Leopard
Marginata

Here in england we dont have good weather so all of out torts are kept inside, and all are the best tortoise for inside and are a good 1st pet, if u need a food list i have one i cn post to you xxx


----------

